# Vlc



## andy_brown (Mar 26, 2012)

*H*i guys, 

*I'm* tr*y*ing to stream from a website to my local net but it*'*s not working so well. 

`% vlc -vvv ex.com:8080 input_stream --sout '#standard{access=http,mux=ogg,dst=localhost:8080}'`

*S*hould *I* use RTP or RTCP *because* *I* seem to get the stram through, but it*'*s slow. *D*oes it have to do with the mux? *I*'m really lost.

*M*any thanks


----------

